# CTF St. Ingbert 15. Mai 2011



## snoopy-bike (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo Zusammen und aufgepasst!

Am Sonntag, dem 15. Mai findet, nach einem Jahr Pause, wieder die St. Ingberter CTF "Auf den Spuren der PUR" statt.

Start und Ziel ist in diesem Jahr in Hassel in der alten Schulturnhalle
(Ecke: Kettelerstraße / Schulstraße). Start ist von 8.00 Uhr bis 11.00 Uhr.

Angeboten werden im wesentlichen zwei Strecken: ca. 56 km; ca. 35 km - das Ganze kann aber nach Belieben jeweils erweitert (außer 56km  ) oder verkürzt (außer 35 km  ) werden.

Zwei Verpflegungsstationen gibt es:

1. Station nach Km 13 (56 km - Strecke) - Rentrisch
Hier ist Team Rotwild vor Ort mit kleinem kulinarischen Leckerlie... 

2. Station nach ca. 35 Km (56 km - Strecke) - Rohrbach

Ich hoffe wir sehen uns...

P.S. und für alle die für Punkte fahren, gibt es an den Verpflegungspunkten die begehrten Stempel


----------



## Brenner H-J (6. Mai 2011)

wir werden dabei sein, mit vieviel Leuten weiß ich noch nicht genau. bis dann
RSG Ford-Saarlouis.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LatteMacchiato (8. Mai 2011)

snoopy-bike schrieb:


> ...und für alle die für Punkte fahren...



Wiiiiieeeee Punkte? Ich hab' schon genügend in Flensburg


----------



## Dr.Slown (8. Mai 2011)

gebucht,
werde mal noch fragen ob jemand mitkommt.

danke und gruß
Doc


----------



## Blackster (12. Mai 2011)

Ach Mist, ich muss leider aufm Saarpedal arbeiten...


----------



## oschmitt86 (15. Mai 2011)

Ich hatte fest damit gerechnet dass man sich ein wenig Mühe macht.
Solch eine Einfallslosigkeit bei der Strecke ist wahnsinn.
Die Pur kann ich das ganze Jahr fahren, dazu braucht man keine CTF.
Kein Wunder das in Spicheren 600 Teilnehmer waren und bei euch 60.
Ärgere mich darüber gekommen zu sein.
Selbst Grenzland Duathlon wäre besser gewesen


----------



## JAY85 (15. Mai 2011)

Ja bin ach der Meinung von oschmitt86, hab auch mehr erwartet!
Wenn die anderen Teilnehmer das auch so sehen, könnte diese CTF aussterben.


----------



## darkdog (15. Mai 2011)

Fand das ganze auch etwas seltsam aber die RTF war ja auch nicht viel besser wenn man sich mal den Plan anschaut. Naja die guten CTF´s kommen ja bald aber 3 oder 5  zu verlangen für die Pur zu fahren ist schon geil. 
Bald haben sie Automaten im Wald aufgebaut


----------



## oschmitt86 (15. Mai 2011)

Die sollen es besser sein lassen, lächerlich sowas!


----------



## RSGChris (16. Mai 2011)

Ich war auch dabei und habe mich am Anfang mehrmals verfranzt.
Fand die Ausschilderung auch sehr merkwürdig und dürftig. Aber das sieht ja jeder auch anders.
Mir hat die Strecke nichts ausgemacht, da ich das erste mal die PUR gefahren bin, aber ich muss den anderen hier recht geben, die kann man ja auch immer fahren.


----------



## Peter Lang (16. Mai 2011)

ich war zwar nicht dort, aber wieso wundert ihr euch daß eine Veranstaltung mit dem Namen "auf den Spuren der Pur" dann auf den Spuren der Pur stattfindet.

Gruß

Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oschmitt86 (16. Mai 2011)

Genau auf den spuren und nicht auf der pur


----------



## oschmitt86 (16. Mai 2011)

Klar stand das nah. Ich hatte gehofft das was neues kommt. Seit vier RSC IGB CTF´s wird die PUR gefahren. 
Warum soll man da 5 Euro zahlen wenn man sonst umsonst fahren kann.
Eine Mischung aus Marathonstrecke und Pur wäre gut gewesen.  
Denke das sie die CTF auf der Basis in Zukunft sein lassen können.


----------



## LatteMacchiato (16. Mai 2011)

oh Gott, lass es Hirn regnen....


----------



## Laktatbolzen (16. Mai 2011)

oschmitt86 schrieb:


> Klar stand das nah. Ich hatte gehofft das was neues kommt. Seit vier RSC IGB CTF´s wird die PUR gefahren.
> Warum soll man da 5 Euro zahlen wenn man sonst umsonst fahren kann.
> Eine Mischung aus Marathonstrecke und Pur wäre gut gewesen.
> Denke das sie die CTF auf der Basis in Zukunft sein lassen können.



Dir scheint nicht im geringsten klar zu sein was es kostet eine permanente MTB-Strecke auf die Beine zu stellen, geschweige denn sie in Stand zu halten!! Würden alle wie Du denken, würde es solche Strecken garnicht geben. Wenn Dir die CTF nicht zusagt dann nimm einfach nicht teil....


----------



## zeitweiser (16. Mai 2011)

Da opfern Leute ihre Freizeit im Wald um Euch zu verpflegen, versauen sich das Wochenende mit ausschildern und allem was da noch so dazugehört und dann wird gemault wenn es was kostet.


----------



## RSGChris (16. Mai 2011)

Eine Veranstaltung auf die Beine zu stellen und genügend Helfer zu finden, ist schon sehr schwierig.
Deshalb sollten wir alle froh sein, dass wir so viele Veranstaltungen hier in der Gegend haben.
In anderen Gegenden in Deutschland wäre man froh sowas zu haben.

Auch wenn die ein oder andere Veranstaltung nicht so top ist, aber wir sollten mal schauen auf welchem Nieveau wir jammern.

Ich finde es toll, wenn ich nicht jedes WE hunderte von Kilometer fahren muß, um eine Veranstaltung zu besuchen.

Vielleicht findet sich ja der ein oder andere und hilft den Vereinen bei so einer Veranstaltung. Wege finden, ausschildern und wieder abschildern.

Das wäre doch ein gutes Training!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## oschmitt86 (16. Mai 2011)

Ich habe ja in keinster Weise die Arbeit der Helfer an den Verpflegungsstellen kritisiert. 
Lediglich die Tatsache das die CTF auf einer Strecke ausgetragen wurde die Wochenende für Wochenende von vielen Bikern genutzt wird. 
Arbeit mit ausschildern hatte ja wirklich keiner.
Wenn man meine Einträge richtig gelesen hätte, wüsste man das ich nie die PUR an sich kritisiert habe. Im Gegenteil, finde es eine gute Sache mit der Permanenten.
Hätte mir eben abwechslung gewünscht. Aber egal, komme dann halt nicht mehr


----------



## medicus41 (16. Mai 2011)

Hi,
Also ich bin letzte Woche die PUR gefahren und hatte gesehen das schon Markierungen gesetzt waren.

Man sollte die Arbeit der Leute nicht schmälern . Denn reich wird niemand dadurch.

Gruss

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Markus (MW) (17. Mai 2011)

darkdog schrieb:


> Fand das ganze auch etwas seltsam aber die RTF war ja auch nicht viel besser wenn man sich mal den Plan anschaut. Naja die guten CTF´s kommen ja bald aber 3 oder 5  zu verlangen für die Pur zu fahren ist schon geil.
> Bald haben sie Automaten im Wald aufgebaut



Warum regt Ihr Euch auf?
Die 3,- bzw. 5,- Euro sind für Versicherung, Verpflegung und auch noch warmes Wasser zum duschen. Ich kenne keine anderen Veranstaltungen im Breitensport, die vergleichbar günstig sind. Zumal das Startgeld, nie die tatsächlichen Kosten deckt. 

@ ALL, die immer nur rumjammern: 
Wenn Euch die angebotenen Strecken nicht gefallen, könnt Ihr gerne mal selber was auf die Beine stellen. Oder einem Verein beitreten und dort mal mitmachen. Vielleicht werden dann die teils etwas hoch gesteckten Ansprüche relativiert.


----------



## *Holdi* (17. Mai 2011)

RSGChris schrieb:


> Eine Veranstaltung auf die Beine zu stellen und genügend Helfer zu finden, ist schon sehr schwierig.
> Deshalb sollten wir alle froh sein, dass wir so viele Veranstaltungen hier in der Gegend haben.
> In anderen Gegenden in Deutschland wäre man froh sowas zu haben.
> 
> ...


----------



## 007ike (18. Mai 2011)

Markus (MW) schrieb:


> Warum regt Ihr Euch auf?
> Die 3,- bzw. 5,- Euro sind für Versicherung, Verpflegung und auch noch warmes Wasser zum duschen. Ich kenne keine anderen Veranstaltungen im Breitensport, die vergleichbar günstig sind. Zumal das Startgeld, nie die tatsächlichen Kosten deckt.
> 
> @ ALL, die immer nur rumjammern:
> Wenn Euch die angebotenen Strecken nicht gefallen, könnt Ihr gerne mal selber was auf die Beine stellen. Oder einem Verein beitreten und dort mal mitmachen. Vielleicht werden dann die teils etwas hoch gesteckten Ansprüche relativiert.


----------



## JarJarBings (18. Mai 2011)

Ich muss jetzt mal ne blöde Frage stellen, aber haben nicht alle CTF's jedes Jahr die gleichen Strecken??
Ich fände es an sich auch besser, die Pur mit Marathonstrecke zu mixen (z.B.), aber es geht doch bei der CTF nicht nur um die Strecke, sondern auch um die Gemeinschaft, oder? Um das Quatschen beim Anmelden und an den VP's etc. pp....
Und der Unkostenbeitrag deckt ja nur sekundär die Streckennutzung, das sollte eigentlich jedem klar sein.


----------



## Brenner H-J (18. Mai 2011)

ich bin mitgefahren und mir hatts sehr gut gefallen strecke gutt verflegung
gutt leute gutt weizenbier gutt alles gutt.

Jus.


----------

